# Should I run my lightning machine?



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Im sure some of you may have heard about the 2 boys being stuck by lightning outside their High School in Utah. Well, I live in this town and my daughter plays soccer for that school. She, along with many other students, either saw the initial strike or the immediate aftermath of the boys laying on the ground, smoldering. As of right now, both boths are in critical condition in Las Vegas.
My question is: Would I be insensitve to my child and others if I ran my lightning machine? I dont want to offend people, especially since we have ties to one of the families.
Your thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

tough spot to be in...I have no answer.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think it would necessarily be insensitive, but you can always ask your daughter what she thinks of the idea.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I think enough time will have passed that it will be fine. Lightning is a natural phenomenon. Now if they had been attacked by a ninja and you had a lot of ninjas in your yard...

_Of course, had it been true ninjas, they'd have never had seen him...._


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

In my case, it would have been a pirate attack!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Tough one. I mean, by Halloween, enough time will probably have passed. Unless they take a turn for the worse, I think it would be ok. I would just be prepared to shut it down if people have a negative reaction. 

Man, I don't even trust my own opinion.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I think running them would be fine. Like everyone else has said, enough time should have passed. And unless you have charred bodies laying nearby where it would be easy to subconsciously connect the dots between the bodies and the lightning effects, I think its safe to say it's a non-issue.

If you wanna play it safe, ask your daughter. And since you said you have ties to the families involved, ask them. I'm pretty certain they'd respect you a lot for asking.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I would have it in use for Halloween, I personally have been struck twice, it sucks for sure, but to leave out a key scene setting prop over this? Now if you put 2 charred skeletons wearing varsity jackets in the display, I would say thats insensitive and uncalled for.
I admit, I have never been one who is too concerned about other peoples feelings, everything we do anymore seems to offend someone and I just don't have the time to fret over it all.
I do agree if people give you a lot of guff, shut it off, lest you have a riot of angry folk on your hands.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, that's a tough call. I would definitely ask your daughter for her opinion & also the opinion of the family that you do have ties to.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

If you are talking about a strobe light then I think it would be fine.

Simulated lightning in a Halloween haunt is common and it isn't anything close to the real thing. However, it wouldn't hurt to ask your daughter if it would make her uncomfortable, especially if she has some PTS.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Seems like a natural part of the haunt to me. I would not think twice about it if I was at your haunt.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I probably wouldn't if it was so incredibly "close to home" as it is. 

But looks like I am in the minority here. 

I am very curious to see what your daughter's opinion is.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Right now, it is fresh in her mind. I'll see how she is as the big day gets closer. Both boys have some good news today, so that is GREAT news. My son plays soccer with the same families youngest. If we do a party for the soccer team like we did last year, I wont run the lightning element. But I think I should be OK for the big night. Obviously if things had turned out different for these boys, I'd just say no for this year. I just dont want to offend people by something that may still fresh in their minds.
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Quick update on the boys. One was released yesterday and got to come home. The other is still in the hospital, due to the fact he needs some skin grafts for his burns. Both boys doing good!


----------

